# ricoma DISC Gold



## rhinodecals7 (Dec 7, 2009)

does anybody use ricoma DISC Gold Software. I am having some troubles.


----------



## oldkush (Jun 25, 2007)

I can't help with the software but if you go to the Ricoma USA website at

Digital Image Stitch Creator - Embroidery Software

You will find an email address for software support and link to online training videos at the bottom of the page.

Good luck

Bob


----------



## designconcepts (Jul 30, 2009)

I've used DISC for a good while, it's my primary (only, actually) software. Shoot away, I'll try to help where I can!


----------

